# Advice Needed



## TheWeeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

Car - Bmw Estroil blue.

I tried to correct my paint today but wasnt happy with the results and not sure what has went wrong. I will explain what I done during correction stage and if I could get some advice on what would be better, I will try again in summer now.

Das 6,

First compound was meguaires 1,2,3 , using step 1.
Second compound was angel wax heavy cut 
Third was meguaires ultimate compound.

Tried on two different sides of bonnet, some of the swirls did disappear but most of the straight scratches remained , no matter how many pssed I used

Pad used was yellow lake country.

I am guessing my compound might not have been the best


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

A few things:

How deep are the scratches that still remain (a picture would be good)?
Have you used the DA before and have a good technique, or was this your first time using the DA?

One last thing, "no matter how many passes you did", do you know how much paint you have to begin with before you do a tonne of passes with a cutting compound and pad?


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Can I just add, you've stated 3 difference compounds but only one pad?! 

Did you clean that one pad thoroughly after each use and before the product change, or did you have multiples of that one pad variety?!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

How long did you work the polish for? Did you apply any pressure to the pad or just let the pad skim the surface? As others have said, how deep are the scratches and do you know how thick your paint is? Did you just use one pad?

There are many reasons the straight scratches might still be there


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

TheWeeknd said:


> Car - Bmw Estroil blue.
> 
> I tried to correct my paint today but wasnt happy with the results and not sure what has went wrong. I will explain what I done during correction stage and if I could get some advice on what would be better, I will try again in summer now.
> 
> ...


Well if you have removed the swirls then your obviously doing something right :thumb:
If you are left with the deeper straight lines then these are to deep to fully remove. Instead of going over the same area, why not just do a spot repairs on the scratches with a smaller 3" pad, you might not be able to fully remove them but you can smooth off the edges so it makes them less visible in the sun/light.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

And get a picture up.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

Picture added. Will reply to all separately

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWeeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> A few things:
> 
> How deep are the scratches that still remain (a picture would be good)?
> Have you used the DA before and have a good technique, or was this your first time using the DA?
> ...


Picture added, First type properly using a Da

I didn't know the paint depth no.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWeeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

dchapman88 said:


> Can I just add, you've stated 3 difference compounds but only one pad?!
> 
> Did you clean that one pad thoroughly after each use and before the product change, or did you have multiples of that one pad variety?!


Unfortunately i did not 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWeeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

muzzer said:


> How long did you work the polish for? Did you apply any pressure to the pad or just let the pad skim the surface? As others have said, how deep are the scratches and do you know how thick your paint is? Did you just use one pad?
> 
> There are many reasons the straight scratches might still be there


About 4 minutes left to right, up and down, left to right up and down, very light pressure , one pad was used ,scartches cannot be felt with finger nail, no paint gauge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWeeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

chongo said:


> Well if you have removed the swirls then your obviously doing something right :thumb:
> 
> If you are left with the deeper straight lines then these are to deep to fully remove. Instead of going over the same area, why not just do a spot repairs on the scratches with a smaller 3" pad, you might not be able to fully remove them but you can smooth off the edges so it makes them less visible in the sun/light.


You are right but I am trying to minimise my time as I dont often get to use my cousins garage and need my car most days, hence trying to machine polish in a day, need decent compound I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

TheWeeknd said:


> Unfortunately i did not
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh! 
Might be a good idea to invest in a few spare pads and may be a few harder cutting and a few softer. Gives you something to work up from.

Also just looked at the pic, your almost there. Yeah there are a few straight line scratches but I'd say carry on lightly and they'll come out.

Just bare in mind that clearcoat doesn't go on forever, so if you feel you are going too far then settle for the best you can achieve.

A PTG investment is maybe worth thinking about


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

TheWeeknd said:


> About 4 minutes left to right, up and down, left to right up and down, very light pressure , one pad was used ,scartches cannot be felt with finger nail, no paint gauge
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what i can remember, it's been a while......you need to work the polish until it becomes clear, then the polish has been worked fully and can be removed. Also, you might want to think about getting some panel wipe so you can remove all polish residue and get a true idea of what the paint looks like.


----------

